# Music and Lyrics



## HLGStrider (Jul 10, 2005)

I basically listen to music for the lyrics. I consider myself if not tone-death something near to it, so I go for music that is kind of quiet and has clever or interesting words. 

This is why I really like Chris Rice who probably very few of you have even heard of it. He's more of poet than a musician.

A song is basically a melding of music and poetry. I know some songs the words are just there to give the person an excuse to use their voice. I mean, what the heck does "Bop-she-bop-she-bop" mean? I know lots of people who love music but NEVER know the words to songs. I may not be able to carry the tune, but I know the words by heart after two listen throughs. 

How about you? Are you into lyrics? Or music? Or do they have equal importance to you?


----------



## Hammersmith (Jul 10, 2005)

As tempting as the cat response was, I chose the first. To me, lyrics are the be-all and end-all of a song, even though most of my favourite songs and artists are renowned for their musicianship. For a start, music is a direct link to the soul, and I don't want my soul filled up with nonsense or offensive lyrics, but besides this, as a poet and writer, words are - in my mind - more important than any other form of expression.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 10, 2005)

Imo, the music effect of human soul cannot be attributed to any of its parts - the melody or the words. As many aestheticians say (and my favorite is Abhinavagupta) the power of any form of art doesn't reside in any of its composing parts, but on the sinergy of them.
However, as personal choice, I go for melody .


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 10, 2005)

Thorondor_ said:


> Imo, the music effect of human soul cannot be attributed to any of its parts - the melody or the words. The power of any form of art doesn't reside in any of its composing parts, but on the sinergy of them.
> However, as personal choice, I go for melody .


Just what I would have said, but in my words, this would be understood as nonsense. But I totally agree, music means much more to me than words in a song.


----------



## Arlina (Jul 10, 2005)

To me, the music and the lyrics have great importance together. Like Elgee said, I also have the lyrics memorized to any song rather quickly because I pay attention to the lyrics. However, I find that the music has equal importance because in a song, without music, you would just have words, nothing more. The music helps make the songs flow and, for the most part, the music backs up the lyrics. I believe that you must have both great music and wonderful lyrics to make a song. (unless it's classical)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 17, 2005)

I have had the chance to wright what turned out to be something someone wants to put music! It was a prayer from my heart and only about three or four people know that I was the righter. 

I think music and words need to work together for a good song. I love listening to soft music (Enya is good) and at times... well, Christian rock isn't all that bad.  

The words are what I listen for before I will spend my money on anything. But if the music doesn't work then why bother? 

oh yeah, I do like your cats though Elgee!


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Aug 8, 2005)

What i listen for in music is more than the lyrics. I listen to see if emotion is put into them, emotion put into every note put out by the instruments, and most of all, awsome guitar solos.


----------



## Elorendil (Aug 9, 2005)

To me, music and lyrics are inextricably linked. 

Lyrics are important to me because I very firmly believe that music affects us deeply- more deeply than a lot of people give it credit. Music has the power to stir our soul and touch/move us in ways that nothing else can. Lyrics are a huge part of that influence. 
Nothing can stir my heart like listening to or singing a song, whether it be Christian or secular. There are certain songs that can move me to tears just from listening to the lyrics. I love songs that actually have some depth to them, songs like "Held" by Natalie Grant, "The Altar" by Ray Boltz, or even "Into the West". I enjoy light-hearted songs like "The Cartoon Song" by Chris Rice or "My Father's House", but they just don't hold the same place in my heart as the others I have mentioned. 

Lyrics also determine whether or not I listen to a song, regardless of how much I like the music. For example, I love the music to "Broken Vow" by Josh Groban, but I don't listen to it because I object to the basic premise of the song.

At the same time, if the lyrics of "Held" were put to rock music (no offense to you rock lovers), it wouldn't have anywhere near the same affect on me. I have the feeling you rockers would feel the same if your favorite song was put to country music. Style also determines whether or not I like or am moved by a song.

It's not just style that is important to me, though. Perhaps it's the price I pay for being a trained Classical vocalist, but if the singer has poor tone, poor pitch, poor vibrato, etc. it doesn't matter how good the lyrics and music are, I can't stand listening to them. Just the other day, I was browsing through CDs and came across a newer vocalist whose album had several of my favorite classical songs on it. I listened to two songs and promptly put the CD away because I disliked her 'detachment' from the emotion of the lyrics. And there it is again, the link between music and lyrics...


----------



## wizard2c (Sep 17, 2005)

I listen for the lyrics. Perhaps they are important because I write lyrics as well, but orchestration as with the Lord of the Rings is powerful.

Music is related to the world as it r(evolves) and sometimes the lyrics of a song almost relate to events which happen in time. Prophecy has a relationship to words, so to me lyrics/song titles are an important factor.


----------

